# OKI proColor 920 WT



## HumbleShirts

Anyone seen one of these in action?

It's a laser printer that prints dye sub transfers prints white toner as well as colors for t-shirts and other products.

Sounds interesting but something tells me the application has an inherent set of caveats.

Reviews, insights?

All welcome to respond.


----------



## mgparrish

HTT130 said:


> Anyone seen one of these in action?
> 
> It's a laser printer that prints dye sub transfers prints white toner as well as colors for t-shirts and other products.
> 
> Sounds interesting but something tells me the application has an inherent set of caveats.
> 
> Reviews, insights?
> 
> All welcome to respond.


That printer uses regular toner, it does not create sublimation transfers.


----------



## jemmyell

Graphics One is at ISS with this printer. I should be able to see it in action tomorrow I hope.

-James


----------



## HumbleShirts

What's the word on this?


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

I saw the printer. No demo or samples were available not even to look at...

-James


----------



## charles95405

As James said, Graphics One was at the show. When I asked to see it it action, they sent me to the WOW paper booth...and they had the unit, but not samples and they would not print one...it was a sales pitch for their paper. So I walked!


----------



## mgparrish

charles95405 said:


> As James said, Graphics One was at the show. When I asked to see it it action, they sent me to the WOW paper booth...and they had the unit, but not samples and they would not print one...it was a sales pitch for their paper. So I walked!


Very interesting, WOW paper can already allow white as both an underbase and as a design color on a normal CMYK Oki, no white toner required. 

Some speculation has been around about how the white toner was supposed to be used. Was it going to be an underbase and design color, or just a design color? 

If they had to go to WOW papers then white toner is not necessary at all and you can use that WOW paper for white underbasing and as a white design color on darks, no $8000 printer needed, a $300 Oki except for the paper size would give similar results, or a $1600 tabloid OKI if you wanted the tabloid size.

With the Image Clip for darks there is white underbasing but no white as a design color using a normal OKI. But on the darker colors like Black and Navy the IC for dark does not provide very good opacity so colors are muted in the final transfer. White toner could be used as a design color if needed.

I'm curious why they didn't use IC for Dark then try the white toner as added underbasing to give it better opacity, however, I have always speculated that the white toner would not work as an underbase with OEM toner and you would just end up color mixing once you heat press. In other words red over white = pink.

Surprised you only walked and didn't run away, $5 letter size paper and a $8000 printer (or whatever it costs) sounds like a real loser to me.

thx for your update.


----------



## bobbytshirt

I purchased one of the first Oki 920wt printers. The printer does have a place in our shop and works well for certain applications. We do not use the Image clip paper because the cost of over $4.00 per print is so high it makes the paper impossible to use for a wholesale business. I use the "no weed" from one step papers and works well for light colors and our vintage line of designs. It's a good idea and I am sure this is the first of waves of printers that will have white toner. I am wondering why OKI would not use a distributor that actually has experience and know-how in the decorating T-shirt business.


----------



## AM SHIRTS

bobbytshirt said:


> I purchased one of the first Oki 920wt printers. The printer does have a place in our shop and works well for certain applications. We do not use the Image clip paper because the cost of over $4.00 per print is so high it makes the paper impossible to use for a wholesale business. I use the "no weed" from one step papers and works well for light colors and our vintage line of designs. It's a good idea and I am sure this is the first of waves of printers that will have white toner. I am wondering why OKI would not use a distributor that actually has experience and know-how in the decorating T-shirt business.


Can you tell me what the Image clip paper is? Can you tell me more about the printers ability to print on dark t-shirts? How exactly is that achieved?
any help would be apreciated
Thanks


----------



## HumbleShirts

I think I would have to see a picture of a black shirt with a white print on it. Anyone able to post this?


----------



## Lupita

mgparrish said:


> Very interesting, WOW paper can already allow white as both an underbase and as a design color on a normal CMYK Oki, no white toner required.
> 
> Some speculation has been around about how the white toner was supposed to be used. Was it going to be an underbase and design color, or just a design color?
> 
> If they had to go to WOW papers then white toner is not necessary at all and you can use that WOW paper for white underbasing and as a white design color on darks, no $8000 printer needed, a $300 Oki except for the paper size would give similar results, or a $1600 tabloid OKI if you wanted the tabloid size.
> 
> With the Image Clip for darks there is white underbasing but no white as a design color using a normal OKI. But on the darker colors like Black and Navy the IC for dark does not provide very good opacity so colors are muted in the final transfer. White toner could be used as a design color if needed.
> 
> I'm curious why they didn't use IC for Dark then try the white toner as added underbasing to give it better opacity, however, I have always speculated that the white toner would not work as an underbase with OEM toner and you would just end up color mixing once you heat press. In other words red over white = pink.
> 
> Surprised you only walked and didn't run away, $5 letter size paper and a $8000 printer (or whatever it costs) sounds like a real loser to me.
> 
> thx for your update.


Yes, the 920 is "revolutionary" because it is the first printer with white toner, but also, you have to recognize this works similarly to other industrial toner-based CMYK printers. Unless you're using a two step paper like Neenah (or multiple step like WOW), you're going to get normal OKI toner opacity, which is beautiful on light material, but camouflages more the darker the material is. I bought the 920 and am very happy with it because I had the right expectations going in, which Graphics One helped set. Apparently it works quite well with hard surface applications too, but that is something I need to look into more thoroughly. I'll post some pictures of different output a little later.

Also, just to clarify, weedless transfer papers will only release the coating where toner is placed down. In other words, if you use a two step paper like Neenah Image Clip and do not have white toner printed on the transfer paper, you can transfer to black, but the shirt will remain black wherever white was in your design file.


----------



## spiderx1

My local dealer of the Oki said basicly the same as above. He will not sell you one even if you want to buy. Said he would get it back in 2 weeks because we would be so dissatisfied. It does have some limited uses. Maybe they will get it refined in the future.


----------



## mgparrish

Lupita said:


> Yes, the 920 is "revolutionary" because it is the first printer with white toner, but also, you have to recognize this works similarly to other industrial toner-based CMYK printers. Unless you're using a two step paper like Neenah (or multiple step like WOW), you're going to get normal OKI toner opacity, which is beautiful on light material, but camouflages more the darker the material is. I bought the 920 and am very happy with it because I had the right expectations going in, which Graphics One helped set. Apparently it works quite well with hard surface applications too, but that is something I need to look into more thoroughly. I'll post some pictures of different output a little later.
> 
> Also, just to clarify, weedless transfer papers will only release the coating where toner is placed down. In other words, if you use a two step paper like Neenah Image Clip and do not have white toner printed on the transfer paper, you can transfer to black, but the shirt will remain black wherever white was in your design file.


Yes I am very familiar with all the various weedfree laser papers, I have 2 OKIs, one is sublimation and the other OEM. 

The 920 was not the first laser to have white toner.

This has been around about seven years now
White Sublimation Laser Toner for Clear Decals, Waterslide Decals, Tshirts, Glass, Leather, Wood, Vinyl and more!

I would like to see your results posted on a black tshirt using the 920 without using an _Opaque_ weedfree paper starting out, in other words use the white toner underbase with a one step weed free paper like Stalhs Exact Print (or other brand name of the same paper) or a 2 step paper like Neenah Image Clip Laser for_ Lights._

_No one has posted a black tshirt here made with the 920 WHT using it's white toner as an underbase under a full color design, I'm very skeptical of such claims with the 920 WHT. _


----------



## Big Al

Erm this has just been launched in the UK or its the first tme I have seen it, I thought it sounded to good to be true, more industry snake oil by the sound of is shame, it will come one day.


----------



## rlaubert

Was at the NBM show today in Philadelphia, GraphicsOne was there with OKi 920WT. They were printing on black cotton t-shirt material using a two step process. The print was a 16 colors including white.
I actually did the whole process from printing to transfer to finished product. I didn't time it but I don't think it took more than 4 minutes from beginning to end. End result looks similar to plastic-sol (shinny plastic look) with nice soft hand. GraphicsOne says price for a black shirt with white 8.5 x 11 would be about $3 a shirt (toner and transfer paper).
I have a sample and am going to wash it a few times. But that will take a while. According to GraphicsOne it should last at least 20 washes.
I have an older model DTG and the big draw for me is the maintenance free aspect of the printer. I am thinking of taking one of my files to the show tomorrow and seeing if they will print it on a black shirt (which I will take with me). Nothing like comparing apples to oranges (laser to dtg). But if the output is acceptable, I would be willing to buy it and sell the DTG printer.
Salesman did say I can use it for my coffee mugs and other hard surface items as well.


----------



## spiderx1

Attractive on the surface, but if you notice they tend to stick to spot colors. At least when I saw it. I understand it has problems with any kind of fades or smokes, vinettes. Let us know what you have found out.


----------



## Lupita

spiderx1 said:


> Attractive on the surface, but if you notice they tend to stick to spot colors. At least when I saw it. I understand it has problems with any kind of fades or smokes, vinettes. Let us know what you have found out.


Not at all! Traditionally, the coating on weedless transfer paper will only split when the colors are above 30% color saturation. Because the 920 lays down a coating of white toner behind all of the colors, it will transfer even the lightest gradients in portraits, real life images, and so on. This applies to both the one paper and two paper solutions. This is definitely one of the selling points on the 920WT as CMYK printers cannot transfer gradients and colors under 30% saturation unless you are using print and cut vinyls or papers that must be weeded (cut). I know Graphics One is sending out samples upon request. You should ask them to send you an image of your choice with gradients.


----------



## Miracleman93

- How does the lack of K (black) affect the image quality?
- Any news on the wash test?
- I'm close to buying my first direct to garment printer. Should I enter the market with the 920WT instead?


----------



## rlaubert

I sent them an email about 10 days ago asking to print two of my images onto black t-shirts. Still no response. Sent a follow up this evening. Will let you know how they turn out or what is said.


----------



## Lupita

The black holds up well on its own. Only when it is actually transferred to black can you see the difference. Realistically, how much are you going to be transferring black to black though?


----------



## rwest724

bobbytshirt said:


> I purchased one of the first Oki 920wt printers. The printer does have a place in our shop and works well for certain applications. We do not use the Image clip paper because the cost of over $4.00 per print is so high it makes the paper impossible to use for a wholesale business. I use the "no weed" from one step papers and works well for light colors and our vintage line of designs. It's a good idea and I am sure this is the first of waves of printers that will have white toner. I am wondering why OKI would not use a distributor that actually has experience and know-how in the decorating T-shirt business.


I have the Oki 920WT printer and I love it. I don't use it for T-shirt transfers. I happen to need it for printing on clear film because it will lay down white toner and the colored toner over that and my colors on the clear film are completely opaque. If you are printing on dark t-shirts, this printer will do the same for you and lay down a layer of white toner so the colors will be solid and opaque on the dark t-shirt. Now, there is no logical reason why Oki has Graphics One as their distributor since there's only one person I know of there that knows anything about this printer. You can ask for Elinee. Not sure what the cost of transfer material is but this printer is really great!! It did take me three weeks to get a sample printed when I called Oki the first time, and it also took that long for Oki to get me in contact with someone who could take my 8,000 dollars and ship me the printer! Who knows why their service in that way is so poor. The printer is really great, and they do have tech support on the phone for free if you need it.


----------



## signpromarshall

I to have an interst in this printer, I just returned from ISS in Long Beach and the printer was there in a couple places. I had two vendors show me and was impressed with both. both printed in black. I even had wow print on a heather blue and the translucents were fabulous. there artwork was in photshop and was masked with transparencys . 
If I had a beef it would be that the colors are less bright or vibrant than I would like. If the shine bothers you,5 seconds with teflon solves that and you can barley feel. I have 4 blacks with anywhere from 10 to 19 washes and they still look the same. 
The weedless paper is such a time saver.

All in All, I am ordering one,just looking of course for a deal


----------



## HumbleShirts

signpromarshall said:


> I to have an interst in this printer, I just returned from ISS in Long Beach and the printer was there in a couple places. I had two vendors show me and was impressed with both. both printed in black. I even had wow print on a heather blue and the translucents were fabulous. there artwork was in photshop and was masked with transparencys .
> If I had a beef it would be that the colors are less bright or vibrant than I would like. If the shine bothers you,5 seconds with teflon solves that and you can barley feel. I have 4 blacks with anywhere from 10 to 19 washes and they still look the same.
> The weedless paper is such a time saver.
> 
> All in All, I am ordering one,just looking of course for a deal


 
Let us know on this thread how it works out. I'm interested too but have my reservations. This is, of course, sight unseen. I need to get out to the shows more....


----------



## opron

the sample prints i have received of my artwork were good but the black in the prints were not as black as they should be.

I would expect that is due to the lack of black toner and the printer using CMY to produce black.

So i like the printer but dont like the fact tht it does not have black as a toner cart.

If it had CMYKW then i would be a customer.


----------



## signpromarshall

I am ready to order,I have received a couple samples with my logo which is 80% white. I also have a sample with the same logo done with a graffiti by brother, the white is noticeably better with the oki data than the brother,and by noticeably I mean allot. My only wish is a bigger print area, 11x17 is probably enough,I always want more. 
Also the feel of this technology is good. the sample I received was my logo that covered a 8.5x11. it felt plastic y , I hate that feel,I washed it and it went away,so I am happy


----------



## ladibug21

Steve, can you post a pic?


----------



## opron

signpromarshall said:


> I am ready to order,I have received a couple samples with my logo which is 80% white. I also have a sample with the same logo done with a graffiti by brother, the white is noticeably better with the oki data than the brother,and by noticeably I mean allot. My only wish is a bigger print area, 11x17 is probably enough,I always want more.
> Also the feel of this technology is good. the sample I received was my logo that covered a 8.5x11. it felt plastic y , I hate that feel,I washed it and it went away,so I am happy


graffiti by brother?? what brother printer??DTG?

also, did you have black in your logo??

what transfer paper did they use??


----------



## signpromarshall

the new graffitti, I seen it at a show in Minneapolisat Axiom, my logo does have black in and it is not as rich as black ink,the transfer paper was from Magic Touch. The real beauty is the weedless technology which is a time saver


----------



## signpromarshall

I will tommorrow


----------



## opron

signpromarshall said:


> the new graffitti, I seen it at a show in Minneapolisat Axiom, my logo does have black in and it is not as rich as black ink,the transfer paper was from Magic Touch. The real beauty is the weedless technology which is a time saver


Magic touch wow paper though .. $$$$$$$


----------



## signpromarshall

I believe Andrew told me new pricing on a sheet is $3.69 ea. I believe DTG is $5.00 per dark.I don't know if that included pre-treat or not


----------



## opron

signpromarshall said:


> I believe Andrew told me new pricing on a sheet is $3.69 ea. I believe DTG is $5.00 per dark.I don't know if that included pre-treat or not


no .. dtg would not be $5.00 per print.

I run a flexijet and for an image 8x11 i think would run more like $2.50 max


----------



## mgparrish

opron said:


> no .. dtg would not be $5.00 per print.
> 
> I run a flexijet and for an image 8x11 i think would run more like $2.50 max


The 920 WT is a tabloid size printer, If your 8 x 11 is $2.50 then your tabloid size would be 5 bucks.


----------



## opron

signpromarshall said:


> the new graffitti, I seen it at a show in Minneapolisat Axiom, my logo does have black in and it is not as rich as black ink,the transfer paper was from Magic Touch. The real beauty is the weedless technology which is a time saver


 
Just checked this out .. Just for information .. the Brother Graffitee printer is a DTG printer..

http://www.brother-usa.com/lp/graffitee/


----------



## signpromarshall

Is that on Black?, I was quoted with graffiti and brother ink. But you know what I really like is the feel and sharpness of this image without the hassle I have heard of that comes with screens and dtg. Certainly I am no expert and may-be i am heading down the wrong path,hope not


----------



## opron

mgparrish said:


> The 920 WT is a tabloid size printer, If your 8 x 11 is $2.50 then your tabloid size would be 5 bucks.


 
yes but wow paper is extremly expensive

we are talking maybe $6.00 per 8.5x11 sheet and double that for 11x17


----------



## mgparrish

opron said:


> yes but wow paper is extremly expensive
> 
> we are talking maybe $6.00 per 8.5x11 sheet and double that for 11x17


Yes, I only see the WOW process viable for tshirt "prototyping" not as a stand alone product.


----------



## opron

signpromarshall said:


> Is that on Black?, I was quoted with graffiti and brother ink. But you know what I really like is the feel and sharpness of this image without the hassle I have heard of that comes with screens and dtg. Certainly I am no expert and may-be i am heading down the wrong path,hope not


just cover all your bases and do your research on costs..

920 wt is about $8000.00

wow paper i think is way to expensive to print and actually sell to make a profit.

If a shirt is $3.00 and paper is $6.00 then you are already at $9.00

then you have to pay your time and add costs to pay your printer.

ontop of that is your profit as well.

so you would have to charge maybe $15.00 plus for the shirt.

ok for one or short run orders but anything semi big runs it would be impossible to compete.

and with a $8000.00 printer it would take 4000shirts at $2.00 profit per shirt to possibly pay it off .

Just as an example, I paid off my DTG in less than 6 months ..and now when the machine runs, i make about $80.00 per hour profit when it prints.


----------



## signpromarshall

good point


----------



## SportsEffects

So I've been reading and calling and investigating this machine. It took 2 weeks to ship the samples to Canada. I'm impressed with the quality of the print for the most part, yes the black does not match the black from the shirt, the feel is pretty good, much like a dtg print and the sheen disappears with a second press. I'm wondering how the samples are holding up in the wash. I do a lot of work shirts and max 20 washes will not fly with my customers. I was in the market for a Brother Graffitee, but the pre-treat on black and the constant maintenance is a big problem for my company, as we specialise in small custom orders (plus 4x the cost). As long as I can get service in Canada and the washability is good, I'm buying. So who can tell me how long it lasts.


----------



## signpromarshall

I now have this printer and it is more amazing than I had expected. I do my black shirts and they are fantastic, I use photoshop and do not try to print black . 2 reasons, 1 I get a much better feel 2 I don't have to worry about 
blacks matching the shirt. My 920wt came from Magic Touch for a few reasons including they have a rip for the printer and sal is very helpful and patient. the paper works as they say. I have 3 black and 1 blue shirt with over 30 washes and no sign of wear but the shirts are starting to fade. Forget the hassles with dtg. I can print transfer and apply in less time than a dtg can print the image, not to mention I don't have to mess with pretreat and maintenance paper and shirt under 10 bucks , out the door for 25ish Happy Happy Happy... Not to mention acrylic leather and other substrates that I print on.


----------



## SportsEffects

Any problems with the printer itself? We're based in Canada and cant find a Canadian distributor, and as such if there was a problem it would be a major hassle for us.


----------



## opron

SportsEffects said:


> Any problems with the printer itself? We're based in Canada and cant find a Canadian distributor, and as such if there was a problem it would be a major hassle for us.


 
there is a distributer in Halifax / Montreal / Toronto / Vancouver area

ink4u.ca .... talk to 

*Alain Pelletier*
_Halifax - Montreal - Toronto - Vancouver_
1-888-465-5777
Fax. 1-888-465-4856
[email protected]
www.ink4u.ca


----------



## signpromarshall

Oki Data is not a newbie in this market and are world wide. With that being said, I certainly would recommend a distributor that can do more than sell a machine. Knowledge about how, what, and how long and ink management are just as important. Again, I mention The Magic Touch or Go Graphics. They are knowledgeable in this arena. that my friends is priceless.


----------



## SportsEffects

Should be receiving our machine early next week. What is the learning curve like for this. I am fairly proficient in Corel Draw, Cut Studio etc. Need to up and running in a couple days max.


----------



## opron

signpromarshall said:


> Oki Data is not a newbie in this market and are world wide. With that being said, I certainly would recommend a distributor that can do more than sell a machine. Knowledge about how, what, and how long and ink management are just as important. Again, I mention The Magic Touch or Go Graphics. They are knowledgeable in this arena. that my friends is priceless.


Did you order from who I suggested?


----------



## SportsEffects

Yes, I'm picking it up in Mississauga, about 45 min away. Thanks for the tip. Glad to have someone around for advice and service.


----------



## shanetuttle

Anyone seen this in action? I am curious if it's a good investment and a worthwhile alternative to DTG and screenprinting.


----------



## SportsEffects

Anyone know how to print black ink on white t-shirts with the OKI 920 wt. I am only able to get a dark gray.


----------



## opron

Ha...good luck with that one.. thats why I did not buy that printer. You will not be able to get true black with cym colors.


----------



## SportsEffects

I'm not worried about true black or matching the colour of a shirt, just want a black to go on white shirts. Our tech is looking into a setting to adjust the amount of toner that gets placed on the sheet. Right now we get a dark grey but we have a sample with a dark black in it. Any idea what the media type settings do for the print?


----------



## opron

I use for larger areas that need a darker black, I specify a CMYK value of 89, 83, 78, 100%.

I am not sure in what way this would help cause i print using CMYK but its all i can offer.


----------



## SportsEffects

Actually, I never thought of changing the colour in the art. That may be interesting. The black is currently an RGB 23, 23, 23. I'm not overly experienced in my colours but I wonder what the difference would be.


----------



## opron

It makes a difference for sure. 

I know when i change my blacks on mine it comes out ( more black) 

More dense might help ... try upping it to 60 60 60 .. then 80 80 80 and see what that does..


----------



## FulStory

opron said:


> Ha...good luck with that one.. thats why I did not buy that printer. You will not be able to get true black with cym colors.


so you recommend the dtg printing? can you tell me the daily cleaning routine on dtg printing. I just wonder which technology I want. 

by the way, is there any printer with white toner with cheaper price?


----------



## opron

I have both DTG and the laser with white.

Both are good for certain prints but you have to do your research here on the forum and make your own decision.

Check out ( WITH white toner i might be giving up my DTG) in the laser heat transfer paper section of the forum.


----------



## FulStory

opron said:


> I have both DTG and the laser with white.
> 
> Both are good for certain prints but you have to do your research here on the forum and make your own decision.
> 
> Check out ( WITH white toner i might be giving up my DTG) in the laser heat transfer paper section of the forum.


for your own opinion, which techniques offer better image quality?


----------



## opron

FulStory said:


> for your own opinion, which techniques offer better image quality?


 
DTg prints nice images for sure.. but both methods are digital so the image quality is about the same.


----------



## SportsEffects

Any tips on washing garments using the oki 920 wt. Laser light and laser dark paper.
I am not one to take the time to flip the shirt inside out and hang to dry. Is this the only way to get more than 2 washes out of a design? How long should I do the final pressing for?


----------



## nellietjh

I have been really interested in this printer. I would love to see some examples and get some follow up from those using the printer, now that it has been out a while. 

I emailed Oki Data back in July with questions about the printer and transfer material and got the following: (I was most concerned with the red highlighted info)


Hello,

Thank you for your recent inquiry.
We do not offer print samples for this model printer....

I recommend you test the media out first before purchasing a bulk of the media.  
OKIDATA test all types of media from various companies. It is not possible to get a list of all the companies. There are some basic rules to follow regarding these types of calls. 

 - Print media must be able to withstand 446°F (230°C) for 0.2 second.

 - 20 psi(pounds per square inch)

 - Check with the media company for the proper media settings.

 - OKIDATA does not know what the long term effects could be using specialized media.
 These type of media could compromise the fuser and/or drums.


With that in mind, I decided to hold off as it didn't appear that they totally supported shirt transfers. Has this changed? I have a GoUno but would really like the white toner option for shirts and other printing needs. I just don't want to invest until they are a bit more proven. 



Any follow-up/help is welcomed. I would still like to consider this printer.


----------



## signpromarshall

I have had a Oki 920wt for 1 year now, it has a issue with a sensor for white ink which is being addressed by Oki, but,sloooooowly. Not impressed. Also I have tried every paper out there and although they had quite a hick-up in the paper for white ,It is now fixed. The Magic Touch paper is, in my opinion. the best paper out there. Sure it cost a little more but works every time and does not wash off. I have hoodie and t-shirts that have over 50 washes and they still look good, as a matter of fact, the t-shirts have holes in them. Buy the Space Control from Magic Touch because it is specific print driver for the Oki, so you can adjust color and intensity . You can not do that with a generic print driver that comes with your computer . It is free if you buy your printer from TMT.


----------



## bobbytshirt

I purchased one of the first printers from " ˝Graphics zone". They promised to supply toners, paper, parts for the machine, after a year refused to sell me and sent me to some distributors they set up working out of garages to buy toner and parts. Getting toner and parts for this printer is very difficult and I would not reccomend it. Also don't expect any help from OKI ( as per their response in a previous post) as they were stupid enough to set up a company to distribute the printer that lacks the abilty to supply parts and have weak knowledge of the T-shirt business in general. As far as samples? don't believe anything you see from Graphics zone or anyone else without wittnessing the sampling production from start to finish. I was given a good white samples but led to believe they were produced on one step paper. I use the no weed paper 11x17 @.85 per sheet, it works well for some projects but don't expect good opacity from the white without using a two step paper.


----------



## Lnfortun

SportsEffects said:


> Actually, I never thought of changing the colour in the art. That may be interesting. The black is currently an RGB 23, 23, 23. I'm not overly experienced in my colours but I wonder what the difference would be.


Set R, G, B to 0, 0, 0 to print black with RGB printer. RGB 23, 23, 23 will print dark gray


----------



## signpromarshall

Graphics One is the US supplier for the OKI printer. They should have supplies.


----------



## Gary T

I went to The Magic Touch--- I didn't see the 920WT for sale on their site.


----------



## signpromarshall

Are you looking to purchase a 920? I am selling mine, I simply do not have time to chase that business around. There is a lot of business out there if you want it. you have to be good with layout and design or you will probably not succeed, that is what will set you apart from others


----------



## Gary T

Think I will stick with a contract DTG company. You are the 2nd person on this forum TODAY that has told me you are selling your 920WT. Reminds me of when the DTG machines first came out and I don't want to go through that again. Figure it might make better sense to pay someone $8 for a full front DTG print on dark--- that way, I'm not paying for the machine, supplies, my time, etc. I'll wait until a CMYKW comes out and then make a decision. Don't like the idea of mixing colors to get something "close" to a true black- that's ridiculous.


----------



## opron

Gary T said:


> Think I will stick with a contract DTG company. You are the 2nd person on this forum TODAY that has told me you are selling your 920WT. Reminds me of when the DTG machines first came out and I don't want to go through that again. Figure it might make better sense to pay someone $8 for a full front DTG print on dark--- that way, I'm not paying for the machine, supplies, my time, etc. I'll wait until a CMYKW comes out and then make a decision. Don't like the idea of mixing colors to get something "close" to a true black- that's ridiculous.



CMKY W is out by okidata ... 900 series..

mixing colors to get black is not all that ridiculous though .. True black is actually black with a mixure of the colors. but i agree a CMKYW machine is the way to go.


----------



## signpromarshall

I hear you, The transfer paper business is still in its infancy, I believe the biggest problem is the paper. NOT the printer. the white ink technology caught them of guard. Magic Touch had a paper that worked very very good. Then they went to automatize applying the bonding agent to the paper, they ruined it. as far as black goes..black is the result all colors together white is none.


----------



## Gary T

Opron, you have now put me back in a state of questions   I just found the Okidata C900 series-- and you are right, CMYKW--- 5 different toners! So, my question for anybody--- would the C911dn printer work like the 920WT with transfer paper(s) to print on dark shirts? And, it's half the price of the 920wt and can be bought on Newegg or Amazon.


----------



## opron

Gary T said:


> Opron, you have now put me back in a state of questions   I just found the Okidata C900 series-- and you are right, CMYKW--- 5 different toners! So, my question for anybody--- would the C911dn printer work like the 920WT with transfer paper(s) to print on dark shirts? And, it's half the price of the 920wt and can be bought on Newegg or Amazon.



it will not be half the price though ... last i checked these printers with the CMKYW was over $20k.. its the 941dn that has the 5 colors ... not the 911dn ..


----------



## signpromarshall

Have you found a reliable paper? Otherwise, what good does a five color printer do you?


----------



## Gary T

You're right--- the C900 series only has 1 printer that is CMYKW-- the other printers "in the series" are only CMYK. It seemed too good to be true. At $20K, you're up in the DTG range and with the 941dn still perhaps limited to the weaknesses of the transfers--- e.g. designs not sticking to the T-shirt, size limited to A4 paper, the high cost of the paper, better at printing vector graphics than raster images, etc. Back to my original conclusion--- going with contract DTG.


----------



## Gary T

I've looked at pictures of shirts done with the 920WT and looked at the black color on shirts (my understanding is that it does not have black toner-- instead the black is produced by mixing colors). The black that I saw on the shirt did not look good enough for customers--- sort of a dark, dark gray and not consistent. I wouldn't want customers complaining "what happened here?" especially if the design was just B/W. When you go to a trade show and see the Oki printers that can print on dark T's--- they always do a small shirt and never print black. Now, my conclusions are only based on what I've read on this and other forums-- I don't own a 920WT. But as I said, in 2 days, I've gotten messages from 2 people who bought the 920WT who now have their machines for sale.


----------



## opron

Gary T said:


> I've looked at pictures of shirts done with the 920WT and looked at the black color on shirts (my understanding is that it does not have black toner-- instead the black is produced by mixing colors). The black that I saw on the shirt did not look good enough for customers--- sort of a dark, dark gray and not consistent. I wouldn't want customers complaining "what happened here?" especially if the design was just B/W. When you go to a trade show and see the Oki printers that can print on dark T's--- they always do a small shirt and never print black. Now, my conclusions are only based on what I've read on this and other forums-- I don't own a 920WT. But as I said, in 2 days, I've gotten messages from 2 people who bought the 920WT who now have their machines for sale.


i had some sample prints sent to me of my prints and the black out of the CMK type black printer is definitely grey and not a true black.

that is why i did not invest in it.


----------



## Gary T

The idea is great--- not much machine maintenance, no pre-treat, etc. BUT, like so many things, it doesn't seem to be there yet and the papers don't seem to be quite there either. Think I will wait until competitors get into the game, e.g. Brother, Epson, etc.; and come out with new and improved versions of this idea--- competition should also lower the price. Whoever can fix the issues along with a separate black ink, a reasonable price, print larger (A2), transfer paper without all of the issues found on T-shirt forums, washability--- they'll make a fortune. I remember how excited I was with my first Apple II computer and the many more I bought later.


----------



## izzodesigns

So what would be the advantage of buying the 920WT compared to the Koncert's Transfer paper? It will work just fine with white. and MINUS the huge cost of that printer? Is there something special that printer does in the garment industry?


----------



## mbuckles25

Have you sold your 920? I am interested if not.


----------



## mgparrish

izzodesigns said:


> So what would be the advantage of buying the 920WT compared to the Koncert's Transfer paper? It will work just fine with white. and MINUS the huge cost of that printer? Is there something special that printer does in the garment industry?


 Koncert is white only whereas the 920 WT is white and colors.

BTW Koncert transfer paper cracks if machine washed.

One version of WOW will do white without white toner, so only need CMYK laser.

Not an endorsement of anything, just clarifying as you ask.


----------



## signpromarshall

I have not sold and it is for sell


----------



## signchick007

Is this still available? If so, how much?


----------



## mgparrish

izzodesigns said:


> So what would be the advantage of buying the 920WT compared to the Koncert's Transfer paper? It will work just fine with white. and MINUS the huge cost of that printer? Is there something special that printer does in the garment industry?


Koncert look really good on a tshirt ... until you machine wash it.


----------



## mgparrish

Gary T said:


> The idea is great--- not much machine maintenance, no pre-treat, etc. BUT, like so many things, it doesn't seem to be there yet and the papers don't seem to be quite there either. Think I will wait until competitors get into the game, e.g. Brother, Epson, etc.; and come out with new and improved versions of this idea--- competition should also lower the price. Whoever can fix the issues along with a separate black ink, a reasonable price, print larger (A2), transfer paper without all of the issues found on T-shirt forums, washability--- they'll make a fortune. I remember how excited I was with my first Apple II computer and the many more I bought later.


I agree on your idea of improving the existing white toner laser.

But unfortunately lasers are going to be dying off by and large in the market place and being replaced by inkjet.

If you have been seeing the trends in inkjets they are now competing for the same share of the pie in the business printing side now.

We imprinters are really just a niche use in both technologies, laser and ink jet, so we just follow on the "coattails" of the regular inkjet or laser business.

With the exception of more higher end "proofing" lasers with Postscript capability the laser is is really a office/business commodity, and the inkjet is taking over there rapidly.

Here is the future.

Epson WorkForce Pro WF-R4640 EcoTank™ All-in-One - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

Within the laser catagory OKI has been basically one of the few to wander outside standard business printing and "play" in niche markets like the signage print industry. 

I wish it wasn't true but I don't see other OEMS playing here, even though they could, the market is moving away from lasers.

All the inkjet players are now aggressively biting away at the laser pie. The trend actually got started by Ricoh with the introduction of the "gel sprinter. Faster speeds, fast drying, smaller footprint, and larger ink containers.


----------



## nyx567

mgparrish said:


> I agree on your idea of improving the existing white toner laser.
> 
> But unfortunately lasers are going to be dying off by and large in the market place and being replaced by inkjet.
> 
> If you have been seeing the trends in inkjets they are now competing for the same share of the pie in the business printing side now.
> 
> We imprinters are really just a niche use in both technologies, laser and ink jet, so we just follow on the "coattails" of the regular inkjet or laser business.
> 
> With the exception of more higher end "proofing" lasers with Postscript capability the laser is is really a office/business commodity, and the inkjet is taking over there rapidly.
> 
> Here is the future.
> 
> Epson WorkForce Pro WF-R4640 EcoTank™ All-in-One - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.
> 
> Within the laser catagory OKI has been basically one of the few to wander outside standard business printing and "play" in niche markets like the signage print industry.
> 
> I wish it wasn't true but I don't see other OEMS playing here, even though they could, the market is moving away from lasers.
> 
> All the inkjet players are now aggressively biting away at the laser pie. The trend actually got started by Ricoh with the introduction of the "gel sprinter. Faster speeds, fast drying, smaller footprint, and larger ink containers.


Can the Epson R4640 be used for dark garments then.


----------



## mgparrish

nyx567 said:


> Can the Epson R4640 be used for dark garments then.


You can use opaque inkjet transfer paper with that printer but it has to be cut to shape, there are no inkjet weedfree papers anymore, light or dark, unlike for the OKI. But any other Epson printer, even a $75 one can do opaque papers as well that require cutting.

My point was the laser market is being transformed and that was an example of why the laser market is being transformed.. 

The laser and inkjet market is not driven by imprinters, it is driven by what the other 99.9% of the public uses these for, paper alone being the final destination, not t-shirts.

In 2015 if I have an office or business and only needing paper printing I would not be investing in laser technology.


----------



## kcaddlaq

I have a OKI 920 WT white laser printer up for sale. It been used for less than a year and in excellent condition. I will also include coral draw software and a box of light no cut transfer paper. I am flexible with the price. Message me if interested.


----------



## Gary T

I just got some samples of Neenah 3G Jet Opaque paper in. Created a jet black background for the image, printed the design out. Used scissors to cut around the design. Heat pressed it on a black T--- looks very good. Hand is soft - about the same as a screen printed design. The black background blends in nicely with the black t-shirt. Whites came out great. Colors pop and the detail is so much better than any DTG print (I had a DTG printer for darks). Advantage is that the Neenah 3G comes in a 24" roll--- which means full T-shirt is possible and no limit to length. Looking at the 24" Graftec printer and the new Epson 24" Sure Color P7000CE. Washed the shirt twice--- no issues. Still have much more testing to do. Just sent a design out to have a friend use his cutter to see how it looks.


----------



## Lnfortun

Gary T said:


> I just got some samples of Neenah 3G Jet Opaque paper in. Created a jet black background for the image, printed the design out. Used scissors to cut around the design. Heat pressed it on a black T--- looks very good. Hand is soft - about the same as a screen printed design. The black background blends in nicely with the black t-shirt. Whites came out great. Colors pop and the detail is so much better than any DTG print (I had a DTG printer for darks - it became a boat anchor). Advantage is that the Neenah 3G comes in a 24" roll--- which means full T-shirt is possible and no limit to length. Looking at the 24" Graftec printer and the new Epson 24" Sure Color P7000CE. Washed the shirt twice--- no issues. Still have much more testing to do. Just sent a design out to have a friend use his cutter to see how it looks.


Thing is inkjet printer will clog just like your DTG. It is just a matter of when but it will clog. Could wind up like a boat anchor too.

May I ask why your DTG became an expensive boat anchor? I had lots of inkjet printers that became expensive paper weights until I tossed some of them. I kept two multipurpose models because I use the scanner part of them. Buy laser printer there is no clogging or maintenance except replacing the consumables. Don't worry Laser printers will not go away anytime soon like some member speculates. Manufacturers have way too much investment to just quit manufacturing and quit selling them.

Or if the image is one to 3 spot colors invest on vinyl cutter. Thermoflex Plus has soft hand, will not crack and feels like screen print. There others that are just as good but I prefer Thermoflex plus.

Think of clutter of dead inkjet printers in land fills.


----------



## Gary T

The cost of sending a DTG printer back to New Jersey for repair from the west coast got to be prohibitive.


----------



## Lnfortun

Gary T said:


> The cost of sending a DTG printer back to New Jersey for repair from the west coast got to be prohibitive.


Repair meaning clogged heads?


----------



## Mr Volvox

Gary T said:


> I just got some samples of Neenah 3G Jet Opaque paper in. Created a jet black background for the image, printed the design out. Used scissors to cut around the design. Heat pressed it on a black T--- looks very good. Hand is soft - about the same as a screen printed design. The black background blends in nicely with the black t-shirt. Whites came out great. Colors pop and the detail is so much better than any DTG print (I had a DTG printer for darks). Advantage is that the Neenah 3G comes in a 24" roll--- which means full T-shirt is possible and no limit to length. Looking at the 24" Graftec printer and the new Epson 24" Sure Color P7000CE. Washed the shirt twice--- no issues. Still have much more testing to do. Just sent a design out to have a friend use his cutter to see how it looks.


how much do you want for the Oki ? and where are you situated ?


----------



## Emmanuel27

kcaddlaq said:


> I have a OKI 920 WT white laser printer up for sale. It been used for less than a year and in excellent condition. I will also include coral draw software and a box of light no cut transfer paper. I am flexible with the price. Message me if interested.



do you still have 920?


----------



## kcaddlaq

Yes I still have it. If interested send me a private message and we can discuss it.


----------



## wm8c

I have tried some other transfer printer items in the past but have yet to have one last past 5 washings without noticeable cracking. I simply can't sell that to a customer unless they plan for the item to be a post even throw away or something of that nature. Wondering what others opinion on washability with this is? Same, better, worse?


----------



## rogerbowser

Here's a quick example.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-4zsSEywf0


----------



## tleona21

Purchased Oki pro920wt from trade show. Of course it looked good at the trade show. That is where I should have left it. The product seems to good to be true. It is. It goes on the shirt fine...sometimes. If it does and it gets sold to the customer, it will come back for exchange due to the way it looks after wash. Or, worse the customer never comes back because you sold them a horrible product and your business now has egg all over it's face. I would love to post pictures to show what the results are. reply back if you want me to send pics. 

I called Oki and they said it was the paper. Not their issue.

[email protected]


----------



## HumbleShirts

I would love to see pictures and to also know the paper type you used.


----------



## smacity

I seem to see alot of the smaller 711wt for sale on ebay. I question the longevity of the final product. I will look at samples at the ISS Atlantic City show


----------



## LQP

I noticed in video that the paper must bend to come out at the top like that. My c711wt prints straight without any bends. Surely that's better for the image or does it not matter?

I find my c711wt to be a fantastic printer. Paper used is from the Forever products.


----------



## Tevita

how can we save our white toner. every time we print t shirt our white toner runs out faster than others .


----------



## reyna24

tleona21 said:


> Purchased Oki pro920wt from trade show. Of course it looked good at the trade show. That is where I should have left it. The product seems to good to be true. It is. It goes on the shirt fine...sometimes. If it does and it gets sold to the customer, it will come back for exchange due to the way it looks after wash. Or, worse the customer never comes back because you sold them a horrible product and your business now has egg all over it's face. I would love to post pictures to show what the results are. reply back if you want me to send pics.
> 
> I called Oki and they said it was the paper. Not their issue.
> 
> [email protected]


Have you used paper from DigitalHeatFX? 

embsupplies.com | DFX Laser Paper (DFX Laser Paper) Per_Page:

Are you going to sale your OKI Printer?


----------

